# Lots of email spam/phishing only on phone



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I am starting to get loads of spam/phishing stuff on my S9+'s email (Thunderbird) that I don't get on my other devices (desktop/laptop.) Can someone recommend a good anti-spam app, hopefully free? Or is there a setting or other adjustment I could make? Thanks!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you mean you use the same email address on all devices but only get spam on your phone?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

lunarlander said:


> Do you mean you use the same email address on all devices but only get spam on your phone?


Correct. I use Thunderbird on all my devices. On my desktop I have all sorts of filters I set up from the email, an option I don't believe is available on the Android phone. FWIW: I use Avast antivirus on the phone, not sure if that is supposed to help with spam and phshing.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Avast does protect against phishing: What is Phishing? | Detect & Prevent Phishing Emails | Avast


----------



## Prepatriarch (Mar 11, 2021)

You can simply block the user from the settings and you won't get email from sender (whom you blocked) by next time. Otherwise also you can unsubscribe to a mails and stop receiving it later. 
The another way is to "report" the sender. 

The advanced steps I think may work for you. Some malware program enter your device and steals your email address leads to more spam messages. Your device contains cookies when you accept cookies of any sites, here you give access that site to access your data. It cause many third party app steal your data and this also results in receiving spamming mails. Once I was also getting much spam message and I delete all emails, remove my mail ID, created new one. You don't need to delete your mail. But instead you can do something like deleting the third party sites from account setting like in google accounts or Factory reset your android as this will delete cookies from your device. I think there is option to manage settings like security, personal info, access to third party sites which can help you to fix problem root.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks for all this. How do I go about "deleting the third party sites from account settings?" Do you mean just delete unwanted apps from settings-apps?

The problem with blocking these addresses is they are constantly sending out variations....the addresses are all like this: sams club <[email protected]>


----------



## Prepatriarch (Mar 11, 2021)

bj nick said:


> Thanks for all this. How do I go about "deleting the third party sites from account settings?" Do you mean just delete unwanted apps from settings-apps?
> 
> The problem with blocking these addresses is they are constantly sending out variations....the addresses are all like this: sams club <[email protected]>


There is an option to remove third party application or website. Like in google account you can manage hird party logins from the "Security tab". Also the link you provided is not working. can you please provide valid link so that I can understand better


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

The link doesn't work because it is a throwaway email address.
There is no carasol dot net; I know because I searched to find out how to report spam.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Not sure I understand....I had no intention of anyone clicking on that link! I included it to show the sort of spam addresses these are coming from. Basically my issue is that on my desktop, I have filters in place and don't get much spam as a result.....there seems to be no way on my S9+ to filter things out.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I was replying to the person who posted above me who wanted to go to an email spam link. (why I have no idea.)
I, in turn, searched for the domain *after the @* to see how to report spam based on what you said


> the addresses are all like this:


 and I assumed they all ended with carasol dot net. There is no carasol dot net so even that part of the email addresses appears to be hidden.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I don't know much about anti-spam technology, but it seems to me that addresses like that are so obviously spammy/phishy, no one has a legitimate email address like that - - I don't know why spam filters wouldn't immediately knock it out.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Juno and Yahoo can't figure out they are spam and dump them in my inbox. In fact, I get email not addressed to me but a variation of my email address with something behind it going to my inbox.
gmail actually can figure out what is spam and what isn't.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I just wish there was some sort of filters I could set up on Android.....where I could teach the program to dump anything that contains this or that sequence or letters. For example, all of the recent ones ("WalmaRt haS a surpriSe for you!" etc, etc, contain the words TELEKOM - ERLEBEN, WAS VERBINDET" among others. It would be simple to create a filter for those....I did on my desktop and I don't get those emails any more.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

STILL.....constant messages with TELEKON-ERLEBEN-WAS VERBINDET in the body......why is there no way to filter any message with those words on my phone??? Again: easy to do on Thunderbird on my desktop, just not on the phone. Annoying.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't see an app in the Google Play Store for Thunderbird. 

What app are you using?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

When I set up the phone and it asks for which email I want, I specified Thunderbird. So it's just the standard email app. And you just made me realize that's probably the problem. Thunderbird has those filters but the default Samsung email app doesn't obviously.


----------

